# Cynobacteria



## edschueth (Oct 31, 2010)

I am correct that cynobacteria is caused by high nitrates correct? Suggestions on battling it. I don't have an outbreak just 3 or 4 small little spots of it and its driving me crazy!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Manually remove it for now and hope it doesn't get worse. It usually is brought on by slacking on tank maintenance, but it has been known to just pop up seemingly out of nowhere. If it starts getting bad and you can't keep up with removing it manually, you can try a black out -- cover all sides of the tank and keep the lights off for 3 days -- or you can treat the tank with Maracyn to kill the bacteria.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Where can you buy Maracyn and how hard is it to dose?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Should be able to find it at any LFS or Petco/Petsmart/Chain store -- it's a very common med and it isn't hard to dose, just remove any carbon that you may be running and follow dosing instructions. Since antibiotics can sometimes have a small effect on your bio filtration, it's best to go easy on feedings and keep an eye on your ammonia and nitrite levels during and right after treatment.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

okay awesome. thanks man, i appreciate it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

No problem -- I've been there before and it's a PAIN to get rid of, but the erythromcyin (Maracyn) should nuke it. Good luck


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I have been here for on and off a year. Its unreal this stuff. Itll go away for a few weeks then boom, its back. Dosing with meds was my last option. I even went so far as to take out everything in the tank and replace it.


----------

